
Show HN: Machine Learning, but in COBOL - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/perceptronCobol
======
atum47
I decided to take a shot at COBOL and wrote a simple machine learning
algorithm (Perceptron, a single neuron neural network). I had a lot of fun
doing it and I hope you like it.

------
emersonrsantos
Hahah, very clever! Now go try to run you own mainframe
[http://hercules-390.eu](http://hercules-390.eu)

~~~
atum47
Haha, I'm working with someone who came from mainframe. I'll show him this.

